# Orks and Space Marines at Games Day 2010



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I just checked the "What new today" post on the GW website, and the whole article was about Games Day... There was one thing that might interest you people; There will be life size Orks and Space Marines walking around there!





























The whole post can be found here: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=12700005a

Now, some discusion! k:


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

i want one of those suits of power armour, but jezz they must be tall big built guys to be able to wear it, shame i wont be going games day to grrr


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

yanlou said:


> i want one of those suits of power armour, but jezz they must be tall big built guys to be able to wear it, shame i wont be going games day to grrr


Damn... I feel the same thing...


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Meh, they're probably walking on stilts or something like that.  Funny how these look better than the digitalized guys we've seen in the trailer for Space Marine.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

meh honestly not too impressive


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> meh honestly not too impressive


Please...Stop... Complaining... They.. Are... Awesome...


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

It's Stella. Complaining is his hat.

Pity about the Ultrasmurfs. Why not Blood Ravens or Iron Hands or even Templars?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Doelago said:


> Please...Stop... Complaining... They.. Are... Awesome...


not really, they look as bad as the old ones GW had in warhammer world, except with a new paint job and a human inside instead of a metal frame, they just look skinny and out of proportion, dunno why they'd bother, better to have a static in proportion display than a bunch of stupid looking marines walking around like they were rejected by the chapter.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Wtf? They are awesome... Whats your damn problem...?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Doelago said:


> Wtf? They are awesome... Whats your damn problem...?


I thought I just said?, there out of proportion, which makes them look stupid, they would of been better off with proportioned static display, like the blood raven for DOW, despite being a shitty blood raven of course


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

But they look awesome...


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Doelago said:


> But they look awesome...


and i agree.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

yanlou said:


> and i agree.


And you should... Otherwise you would have to be blind...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Doelago said:


> And you should... Otherwise you would have to be blind...


I dunno, they came pretty close to making me wish I was


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> I dunno, they came pretty close to making me wish I was


[Total facepalm...]


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

They look awesome but I cant see were Stella is coming from the head and arms look a bit to small.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

No they dont, they are exactly like they should be...


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

I want one :biggrin: Not sure where it would go (thinks about removing wardrobe with wifes clothes in:biggrin


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Codex Todd said:


> I want one :biggrin: Not sure where it would go (thinks about removing wardrobe with wifes clothes in:biggrin


That sounds like a good and working idea... But your wife would NOT be happy after that I think...


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Dude the guy in the Space Marine suit is huge he is at least 7ft tall.
View attachment 7985
View attachment 7986
View attachment 7987

And btw that Khorne Berzerker suit is just Awsome.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Doelago said:


> That sounds like a good and working idea... But your wife would NOT be happy after that I think...


maybe but if i get rid of my wardrobe for the berzerker i think she'll be cool!!:biggrin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Noce pics, I like the Berzeker, but the loyalist one is cool as well!


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

Cooler than a pair of Stormtroopers, I'll give you that..


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

personally the ppl wearing the space marine,ork,and chaos space marine in this gamesday photo are way better costume's then the one's you see in those old live action video's on those old videogames pc's of 40k so no complaint here


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

the berzerker would be an awesome Halloween costume, i wouldn't even have to say trick or treat to get all the sweets. :laugh:


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Chaos getting love!? The Zerker and the Ultra should had a cage fighting match. :laugh:


----------



## Kaleb Daark (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm with Stella on this one. The size and proportion is terrible.


----------



## Master_Marius (Sep 5, 2010)

always ultramarines... they are so original...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Ultras however sell the best and have the most illustrious history. I agree that parts are out of proportion with the abdomen being an obvious example. I prefer the GD when forgeworld brought in a massive baneblade that could tow a truck!


----------



## Master_Marius (Sep 5, 2010)

but also ultras sell the best because they have more publicity. movies, videogames, all books, all boxes, all... They could share the things...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

There is 1 movie in total so it's not like the Ultramarines have dominated multiple movies.

There are more Space Wolves books and more Blood Raven Games, and the reason it's an Ultramarine, other than the UM being the stereotype for Space Marines, is that it's obviously promoting the game '_Space Marine_' which has an Ultramarine protagonist.

@Doelago- we get that you don't agree with Stella's assessment of the Space Marines (I actually agree with him to some degree) but it's his opinion so stop posting about it, we don't care.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

that space marine looked like he lost his job or something....
arms are all droopy....
poor ultrasmurf...


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

While i agree with Stella in the fact that the abdomens are a bit small, i challenge anyone to make a better one, in proportion, and find some gene enhanced super human to wear it.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Sgt Pasanius said:


> While i agree with Stella in the fact that the abdomens are a bit small, i challenge anyone to make a better one, in proportion, and find some gene enhanced super human to wear it.


Lol, that could be a problem...


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

They look terrible, to be honest. They are way out of proportion in my opinion, their arms look....Spindly. Their helms look meh at best, and ou can tell that GW hasn't splashed out any real money on them, so they actually look right. If I went to GD (Which thankfully, I am not going to do so. Ever.) I would facepalm if I saw one, in all honesty..


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

They look like normal humans wearing armor kitbashed out of the armories of several diferently sized space marines. The proportions are bad and they dont sit well together.

They could be spending this time and money updating a codex...


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

...

...

...but the ork looks pretty good, right?


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

While everyone that is stating that the dimensions are off make a valid point, they arent perfect, there is also something that I think they arent accepting as fact. People generally dont get to space marine sizes. And by generally I mean they need to hire Shaq to get someone who can fill one out even close to properly. In order to fullfill their concept of a mobil space marine , they needed to make some changes. A proper sized torso would cut off the person's arm movement, and too big a hemet would create fatigue and reduce angles they can turn their head. 

So yeah, they could have made a static model that would have looked alot better in pictures. But I'm betting that anyone who is at this event in person that sees a giant Space Marine march past in full armor that, regardless of proportions, looks very nice. (I wouldnt mind that as a halloween costume) Who wouldnt be in awe alot more than they will be thinking 'Hmm, those arms are too short for a REAL space marine?....I mean hey, what are we in here, Trekkies? Only Trekkies will complain this much about something so silly as proper torso proportions. (Or to give it a more Star Trek proper analogy, you're saying basically that these guys are using a non real dialect of klingon or something...Think about THAT before you keep bad-mouthing these very ingenuitive creations. :biggrin

Oh, and P.s. yes, I think the Ork is very properly slack jawed Orky  I hope we can get some more pics of that one.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I totally agree with you about the points you said there!


----------



## Sigmus (Nov 15, 2009)

Needs bigger shouldersguards imho :laugh:


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

Ok no offense to anyone complaining about the dimensions and what not, but honestly it's just a guy in a suit. How many kids go to Disneyland and say "Well Mickey looked like Mickey, but his ears and nose were just way to small. And what's with the human size? I mean he looks so much smaller in the cartoons."


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

Sigmus said:


> Needs bigger shouldersguards imho :laugh:


Heh heh, quite true! You know what they say about Space Marines and the size of their shoulder pads.... 

Heh heh, but to be more serious (slightly) I compared those shoulder pads to the ones in DOW2, and they really arent that much bigger I think. =)


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

To be honest I think that this suit is more relistic than the models. The proportions of a space marine figure always look impossible, with the shoulder pouldrons making it difficult to see left and right. 

The static marines always look more drmatic, but looking at one of the pictures above the marine is bloody massive, and I feel sorry for anybody who has done a marine suit when they turn up to GD.

If these are at the UK GT I'll make ure I get some more pics.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

VanitusMalus said:


> How many kids go to Disneyland and say "Well Mickey looked like Mickey, but his ears and nose were just way to small. And what's with the human size? I mean he looks so much smaller in the cartoons."


so 40k players have the same mental ability as a child going to Disneyland and so shouldn't complain?................actually I can see the connection there.


----------

